# Buy A New Car, Get A Free Gun...Thoughts?



## Chizikunbo (May 21, 2008)

Hey Guys, 
There is a dealership here in Missouri, that is giving away free hand guns with the purchase of a new car...I'm curious as to what you all think about this??

NBC Channel 41 Video
http://www.nbcactionnews.com/mediacenter/local.aspx?videoid=357608@kshb.dayport.com&navCatId=4295

ABC Channel 9 Video
http://www.kmbc.com/video/16345903/index.html

ABC Channel 9 Article
http://www.kmbc.com/news/16345443/detail.html

http://www.cnn.com/US/ (under Midwest Heading)

take care,
--josh


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2008)

Well it is better than a free sandwich, I would prefer free gasoline.


----------



## jlhummel (May 21, 2008)

There are a couple dealerships in Michigan that give away shot guns on a regular basis.  Hand guns are unusual I would think.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2008)

Could possibly be a great way to encourage or a great way to deture road rage


----------



## Empty Hands (May 21, 2008)

Chizikunbo said:


> I'm curious as to what you all think about this??



I think they are probably giving away crappy guns, which aren't worth my time.  I also think this sort of thing is fairly common in certain parts of the country, and not something to get too worked up over.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 21, 2008)

Missouri?

Dang, not Texas!

Colorado banks do this all the time with deposits.

I've always felt grocery stores ought to have a Winchster done like that for x number of shopping days per month spending y number of dollars. But they never take my suggestions!

Deaf


----------



## theletch1 (May 21, 2008)

If they're giving away handguns with a car purchase they'd better be good cars... or really, really crappy guns.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 21, 2008)

So long as the purchaser is legally authorized to own said firearm, and said purchaser is given a coupon to attend the appropriate safety course, why not?

Getting a car is often a rite of passage into adulthood, so too should ownership of one's first weapon be.


----------



## theletch1 (May 21, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> So long as the purchaser is legally authorized to own said firearm, and said purchaser is given a coupon to attend the appropriate safety course, why not?
> 
> Getting a car is often a rite of passage into adulthood, so too should ownership of one's first weapon be.


Unfortunately, after logging a million miles driving profesionally I've come to realize that they are often one in the same...car/weapon.


----------



## shesulsa (May 21, 2008)

I'm thinking I need to book a one-way flight to Missouri. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTex (May 22, 2008)

[whiny liberal pansy]I for one cannot believe that a respectable business would try to promote ownership of such evil and dangerous instruments or to attempt to use such instruments as incentives to get people to patronize their establishment.[/whiny liberal pansy]


----------



## CoryKS (May 22, 2008)

I can't believe it!  They're selling cars?!  Those things are dangerous!


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 22, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I can't believe it! They're selling cars?! Those things are dangerous!


 
More people die by drug over doses each year in the U.S. (30,000+!) than die by all the guns (including accidents, hunting accidents, suicides, murders, etc...)

More people are killed in car accidents than in all deaths by guns (including accidents, hunting accidents, suicides, murders, etc...)

And as for accidental deaths of children, more die each year from drowning in pools than die by finding guns and accidentlaly shooting themselves or others.

Guys, how many of you have seen a shooting? I havn't seen one in 53 years. How many of you have seen car accidents? I've seen many and a few had dead people under sheets along the road.

I respect guns, and I respect what a car can do!

Deaf


----------



## tellner (May 22, 2008)

Kenpotex....

It's a lot like the bullying crybaby conservatives blubbering "But... but... but... if homasekshuls and negroes can get vote and married then I'm not *special *anymore. I wanna be *special*. And they're icky 'cause they're not just like _me_." If you're going to sink to the level of allegations about sexuality and other elementary school crap be prepared to hold the same mirror up to yourself. I guarantee you'll look uglier for it.

The actual promotion? As long as the buyers can legally own guns and the dealer isn't selling them himself I don't see the problem. I'd rather have the gas than the cheap P.O.S. in the news story, but to each his own. With the economy the way it is and the big dealers squeezing the little guy he needs every gimmick he can get.


----------

